# Crypto Opportunity - next 10-30x ?



## Deleted member 6963 (May 19, 2021)

"*QANplatform* aims to build a quantum-proof, energy-efficient, and fast platform that relies on a new protocol: the Proof-of randomness (PoR). Users can develop smart contracts in major programming languages. QANplatform claims that its framework provides a fully quantum-resistant stack of security."







They're definitely legit from what I've seen and worked on their project for years. On *May 21* their QARK Token is released on *Uniswap*.
Good opportunity to be early for a legit project.

But as always, do your own research first.





QANplatform | QAN blockchain platform


Build Quantum-resistant smart-contracts, DApps, DeFi solutions, NFTs, tokens, Metaverse on top of the QAN blockchain platform in any programming language.




www.qanplatform.com












QANplatform – Medium


Read writing from QANplatform on Medium. QANplatform is the Quantum-resistant Layer 1 hybrid blockchain platform. Every day, QANplatform and thousands of other voices read, write, and share important stories on Medium.




qanplatform.medium.com














Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 19, 2021)

For people who might be interested in that:

@eduardkoopman @Mouthbreath @Patient A @EktoPlasma @frme82838 
@Petsmart @Nutbuster420 @Dog face


----------



## EktoPlasma (May 19, 2021)

Jews made me edit this


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 19, 2021)

EktoPlasma said:


> Jews made me edit this







Jfl man


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 19, 2021)

One real world usecase so far:

One of the biggest Star Wars Private collections was NFT tokenized. The metadata of NFTs is stored on the qan blockchain.


But I doubt that it'll stop there. More and more developers might come on QAN instead of Ethereum or others who aren't quantum resistant, not programmable in every major language, with higher fees, slower transaction 
speed.











Rn the narrative is being painted that btc is a problem because of its energy consumption.
One of QANs features is their energy efficiency. Energy efficient cryptos like xlm, QANplatform and others will be the standard in the future imo


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 19, 2021)

@tincelw @Copemaxxing


----------



## .👽. (May 19, 2021)

looks legit


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 19, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


> One of the biggest Star Wars Private collections was NFT tokenized. The metadata of NFTs is stored on the qan blockchain.


hahaha what a fucking useless use
who even gives a fuck about NFTs


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 19, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> hahaha what a fucking useless use
> who even gives a fuck about NFTs





Those 11k people willing to pay high prices for them?

But like I said, that was more of a fun usecase scenario.
You can build and secure all kinds of apps, nfts, smart contracts, defi on it


----------



## goat2x (May 19, 2021)

lets go bro ! im in !

solid proyekt


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 19, 2021)

goat2x said:


> lets go bro ! im in !
> 
> solid proyekt


----------



## goat2x (May 19, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


> View attachment 1141557


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 19, 2021)

goat2x said:


> View attachment 1141562













Project and developers are too public (got 2.1 million in venture capital funding) to be a rugpull tbh 

But still always dyor


----------



## goat2x (May 19, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


> View attachment 1141564
> 
> 
> View attachment 1141565
> ...


rug PROOF

liguidity LOCKED

CERTIK AND LIVE QNA INCOMING 


TO THE MOON


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 19, 2021)

goat2x said:


> rug PROOF
> 
> liguidity LOCKED
> 
> ...


#diamondhands #moonboy #neverselling


----------



## goat2x (May 19, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


> #diamondhands #moonboy #neverselling


daily reminder that the richest man on the planet crashed bitcoin just so he could buy again at the same price he already bought it 

well according to normies


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 19, 2021)

goat2x said:


> daily reminder that the richest man on the planet crashed bitcoin just so he could buy again at the same price he already bought it
> 
> well according to normies
> 
> View attachment 1141570


That's why you need #diamondhands 

Naw obviously a lot of it is just a bubble and speculation to make money.

Just buy coins that solve a problem and have strong fundamentals if you want to be relatively safe tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 19, 2021)

Thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 19, 2021)

Jflcel


----------



## Patient A (May 19, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Thoughts?


I’m a degenerate crypto gambler so I will Chuck $500 on this project as soon as it releases on uniswap


----------



## Patient A (May 22, 2021)

Patient A said:


> I’m a degenerate crypto gambler so I will Chuck $500 on this project as soon as it releases on uniswap


I never injected any money into this. The market is too volatile for a project of this nature.

there are many better projects than this one that do the same thing and more.

and also, look at the chart of this things life:




there was a pump to build up to the new exchange listing then the whales dumped


----------



## turkproducer (May 22, 2021)

Patient A said:


> I never injected any money into this. The market is too volatile for a project of this nature.
> 
> there are many better projects than this one that do the same thing and more.
> 
> ...


Looks like shitcoin #63335


----------

